# BIOS Einstellungen für RAM



## Core #1 (6. August 2012)

*BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Was ist denn am Besten anzugeben bei:

1. Performance Enhance (Einstellung: Standard, Turbo oder Extreme)
2. Channel Interleaving
3. Rank Interleaving

Der Speicher ist G.Skill Ripjaws, 2x4 GB, 1333 MHz @ Cl7 und wird nicht übertaktet. Das Mobo ist ein H67N-USB3-B3 von Gigabyte.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Mastino (6. August 2012)

*AW: BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Ich habe diesen Speicher im Bios XMP an, und der läuft sehr gut, kenne dein Mobo nicht.


----------



## Hideout (6. August 2012)

*AW: BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Dann lass alles auf [Standard] bzw. [Auto]


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (6. August 2012)

*AW: BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Guten Abend Core #1,

was willst du denn mit dem Speicher erreichen?

Die genannten Settings werden die keinen spürbaren Vorteil bringen.

Du kannst alles auf Standard bzw. Auto lassen.

Channel Interleaving erreicht man bei einem etwas höheren evtl. einen höheren BCLK (was für dich wenn OC nicht interessant ist, ja sowieso nicht in Frage kommt)

und Rank Interleaving bringt dir genauso wenig, hier bist du wirklich am Besten beraten die hinterlegten Defaults zu wählen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Phil


----------



## Core #1 (8. August 2012)

*AW: BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Danke für deine Antwort Phil.
Also lass ich Channel und Rank Interleaving auf Auto, ok.

*Performance Enhance* steht standardmäßig auf der nichtssagenden Einstellung "_Turbo_".
Es gibt noch_ Standard_ und _Extreme_ zur Auswahl.
Was sind denn die Unterschiede und was bringt's?

Danke!




Phil [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Guten Abend Core #1,
> 
> was willst du denn mit dem Speicher erreichen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (13. August 2012)

*AW: BIOS Einstellungen für RAM*

Guten Abend Core #1

Performance Enhance ist zuständig für die Subtimings, wenn du diese auf "Auto" belassen hast.

Du kannst die ruhig auf Turbo lassen, ich denke nicht dass du einen riesen Sprung von Turbo zu Extreme haben wirst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Philhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/37372-core-1.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/37372-core-1.html


----------

